# -62 or -80 or none



## JLM322 (Dec 13, 2011)

My doctor assisted with a urologosit on TST procedure. The urologist left the OR and my doctor proceeded to perform a vaginal hysterectomy with the midwife assisting him. For the TST procedure do I use a -80 for my doctor's assist? What if the Urologist stayed and assisted him? Does this warrant a -62 modifier and would I append the modifier to each procedure? I need a quick tutorial on the -62 modifier.

All help is appreciated!

Joanna


----------



## FTessaBartels (Dec 13, 2011)

*62 modifier*

The 62 modifier is used when TWO surgeons EACH perform a UNIQUE part of a procedure.

For example, anterior spinal fusion, lumbar - CPT 22558
Frequently a general surgeon will open, displace the organs to provide an approach - then scrub out.
The orthopeadic surgeon will then perform the actual arthrodesis
The general surgeon scrubs back in to replace the organs and close.
Each surgeon dictates his/her own operative note, listing the OTHER surgeon as co-surgeon.  
And, each surgeon reports 22558 [62]


This doesn't sound like what you have, but without reading the entire op note(s), it's hard to tell.  

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## JLM322 (Dec 13, 2011)

How about a laparoscopy? One performed a LSO and the other did a chole? Would that fit the situation?


----------



## RonMcK3 (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm learning. What is an LSO? Lumbar Sacral Orthosis or Left Salpingo-Oophorectomy?

Thanks,


----------



## JLM322 (Dec 14, 2011)

Left Salpingo-oopherectomy via laparoscope


----------



## ajs (Dec 15, 2011)

JLM322 said:


> How about a laparoscopy? One performed a LSO and the other did a chole? Would that fit the situation?



No -two separate operations were done, to use a 62 modifier both surgeons have to perform some portion of the exact same procedure, so both are billing the same procedure code.  

With an LSO and Lap Chole there are two different CPT codes for the procedures performed.  Each surgeon would dictate an op report for the surgery they did and bill the appropriate code no modifier. 

If they also assisted each other, they could also bill the other CPT with an 80 modifier to indicate they assisted.  This may not be allowed by all payers, but it is accepted billing practice.


----------



## RonMcK3 (Dec 15, 2011)

*What about -52 and/or -26s ??*

Arlene,

Does one procedure need to also be coded with -52 since there was only one set of incisions were made to introduce the laprasocope?

And, if they are using the hospital's equipment, do we also need -26s on each physician's procuedure, as well?

Thanks,


----------



## ajs (Dec 15, 2011)

RonMcK3 said:


> Arlene,
> 
> Does one procedure need to also be coded with -52 since there was only one set of incisions were made to introduce the laprasocope?
> 
> ...



No you don't need to indicate 52.  The scope will need to be reset for the Lap chole and a couple new incisions made.  And the professional and technical modifiers are not appropriate for these type of surgical procedures.  The equipment costs are recouped by the hospital in their facility billing.


----------



## RonMcK3 (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks, Arlene


----------

